
Google TV Jailbreak Opens the Doors to Developers, Hulu - rwwmike
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_tv_jailbreak_opens_the_doors_to_developers.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d2bf84d247db0a8%2C0
======
rwwmike
Hackers + Google TV units = cool ass shit, IMHO.

